

Restoring A 30-Year-Old Apple II Plus  - bocmaxima
http://www.toddfun.com/2012/05/28/apple-ii-plus-from-1982-teardown-repair-cleanup-and-demonstration/

======
nwenzel
Wrote my first programs on an Apple II Plus. Learned about planning ahead with
line numbering, flow control with loops and goto, and debugging. Still
remember upgrading memory, I think to 48k or 64k. Good times. Great lessons.
Good reminder of why learning to code is a good thing even if you don't become
a programmer.

------
st3fan
I recognize the contents of that floppy disk :-/ _feeling old_

